# Yeast Infection?



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

I'm 32 and never had a yeast infection until now. And it's terrible I thought I was going to going to die! I couldn't even wipe without jumping through the roof.

Dr. said it's because of the antibiotics I'm on for my sinuses and gave me meds for it, but what about prevention for future? Additional comfort tips?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Eat lots of yogurt. It encourages the good bacteria.


----------



## StatusQuo (Jun 4, 2012)

vagisil makes a medicated "cleansing wipe". I highly recommend them. I've only ever had yeast infections when pregnant, but they're awful. Sorry you're dealing with it.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

wife gets these almost everytime she has antibiotics, so now she eats yogurt when she gets them and it sometimes prevents it


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yogurt and Monistat.

Get the vulva cream too and you're good to go.


----------



## StatusQuo (Jun 4, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Eat lots of yogurt. It encourages the good bacteria.


:iagree: That, or if you aren't a fan of yogurt, you can buy acidophillus (sp?) in pill form and take that.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

My wife has had that before. I thought she was going crazy and she did too, she said she wished she had a wire brush! Now that must be bad. I will never know what women endure sometimes! Her doctor told her to eat lots of yogurt. If you don't care for yogurt you can take Acidophilus pills.


----------



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

Yea, I don't like yogurt much at all. Maybe if I was starving... lol.

I have acidophilus and take it regularly. Now that I think about it I remember seeing a probiotic douche, I don't usually douche, but I wonder if that might help too... anyone tried them?


----------



## StatusQuo (Jun 4, 2012)

I'd avoid the douche... Do the monistat cream or capsule insert (I'd spend the extra money for the 1-day or 3-day treatment). It'll make a HUGE difference after the first treatment. I'd recommend doing it at bedtime though, so it stays where it needs to be (gravity and all  ) It's kinda messy.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

StatusQuo said:


> I'd avoid the douche



commonly given advice around these parts


----------



## StatusQuo (Jun 4, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> commonly given advice around these parts


And rightly so, in most cases!


----------



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

I was mostly talking about a probiotic ( acidophilus ) douce as a prevention.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Riven said:


> I was mostly talking about a probiotic ( acidophilus ) douce as a prevention.


I wouldn't. Think about it. You have to insert a tube inside, and the yeast then gets inside further. Then, the yeast that would be on the very tip of the nozzle gets forced even further inside when the bottle is squeezed. Yes, the acidophilus will combat SOME of it, but really, it could just as easily force it further inside, making it worse. Take the pills since you don't like yogurt. Use monistat/vagisil. Oh, and if you can go without underwear, I would recommend it. If not, try wearing cotton only, and I believe I was told white would be best in this situation.... it's been awhile since I have had one.


----------



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

Preventative, not treatment. The doctor gave me meds to treat, but I sure as hell don't want to go through this again!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Well, then just stick with the acidophilus pills as preventative. As a general rule, I'd say no douches anyway... I've never used any. Even with the few yeast infections I have gotten... then again, I like yogurt, so.... anyway, just take the pills to prevent.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I am incredibly prone to yeast infections since my hysterectomy. I take a single tablet of a homeopathic yeast preventative (Azo Yeast) daily. Sometimes, though, even that won't prevent them when I'm on certain antibiotics. I have a standing order for a call-in prescription for diflucan with my ob/gyn, so all I have to do is call her office and pick it up an hour later at my pharmacy.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

My wife used Strengtia probiotics by Apex labs. But that's just part of the treatment. She also used Apex Repairvite pllus GI synergy to kill it. A lot of times she buy a douche kit, dump out the vinegar and water and replace with water mixed with the Strengtia and flush herself out with this mixture. Seems to help her very much.


----------

